# Let's see how this goes...



## 0to100 (Aug 3, 2016)

Some nice pax left a dollar in my arm rest storage area. Let's see if it grows or dissappears =0 I have this pic as proof


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I would get a piece of plexiglass and velcro it on there. I wish I had a built in tip jar like that, that'd be sweet.


----------



## 0to100 (Aug 3, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I would get a piece of plexiglass and velcro it on there. I wish I had a built in tip jar like that, that'd be sweet.


I never thought of that!!


----------

